# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesetze Visum >  Trotz Visum abgewiesen

## Greenhorn

*Trotz Visum abgewiesen*
Wir hatten ja schon mal hier im Forum eine aehnliche Diskussion.
Heute wurde in Phuket ein deutscher Tourist abgewiesen, obwohl er ein ordnungsgemaesses Visum hatte.
Der Herr wurde vor etwa 5 Monaten festgenommen, als im Rahmen eines Amtshilfeersuchens der deutschen Polizei, durch die thailaendischen Kollegen bei der Ueberpruefung der Personalien festgestellt wurde, die letzte Einreisegenehmigung war schon ueber ein Jahr ueberzogen.
Daraufhin kam er fuer rund 2 Wochen in Abschiebehaft. In D angekommen wurde er von der Polizei in Empfang genommen. Seine Verhandlung war Mitte letzter Woche. 
Das genaue Urteil ist mir nicht bekannt, auf jeden Fall konnte er "gehen" (aus der Untersuchungshaft). 
Das zustaendige Konsulat hat ihm letzte Woche umgehend ein Visum ausgestellt.
Bei der Ankunft in Phuket durfte er nicht einreisen und musste wieder zurueckfliegen.

Im thailaendischen Gesetz steht irgendwo, " der Antragsteller ist fuer die *Richtigkeit* der ausgestellten Visa verantwortlich".
Da der Herr in den, mittlerweile vernetzten, Computern der Immi als "unerwuenschte Person" verankert ist, hat er die Situation selbst verschuldet. Ausserdem muss man davon ausgehen, er hat bei der Beantragung des Visum's unvollstaendige oder falsche Angaben gemacht (letzte Einreise/Urlaub in TH). 
Nun das sind keine neuen Gesetze! Diese und die dazugehoerigen Verordnungen sind alle schon Jahre alt. Lediglich die Vernetzung der Computer ist neu.
Inwieweit da jetzt auch schon der Augen-Scann und ein neuer Pass mit im Spiel war, ist mir nicht bekannt.
Wenn in D jemand in Abschiebehaft war und mit einem "Visum" wieder an einem Flughafen auftaucht, wird er vermutlich auch nicht einreisen koennen.
 ::  
Quelle hab' ich (verbindlich!), kann ich aber nicht preisgeben

----------


## burny63

Ich habe noch so eine leichte Erinnerung, dass man als vorbestrafter "Verbrecher" in seinem Heimatland, nicht nach Thailand einreisen darf. Ich möchte aber nicht darauf festlegen, da ich mir nicht sicher bin.

----------


## Greenhorn

Richtig, mit den Vorstrafen im Heimatland gibt's auch was. 
Denke aber, *hier* ging's es vorrangig zunaechstmal um die Ueberziehung der Aufenthaltsgenehmigung und die Abschiebehaft. Das deutsche, aktuelle Urteil war in Phuket gar nicht bekannt.
In der "Vergangenheit war alles anders" und so nehmen es viele "Insider" heute noch sehr "locker". Befuerchte aber, da wird es in den naechsten Monaten noch "viel Heulen und Zaehneknirchen" geben. 
 ::

----------


## schiene

wenn z.b.jemand in Deutschland vorbestraft ist haben sie in Thailand keine Möglichkeit dies offiziell über das Internet zu sehen.Dann müsste er schon in Deutschland mit einem Ausreiseverbot belegt werden.

----------


## Greenhorn

> wenn z.b.jemand in Deutschland vorbestraft ist haben sie in Thailand keine Möglichkeit dies offiziell über das Internet zu sehen.Dann müsste er schon in Deutschland mit einem Ausreiseverbot belegt werden.


Ginge nur mit Polizeilischem Fuehrungszeugnis (das war irgendwann/wo auch schon mal im gespraech??!).
Es gab schon immer die "Black-List". Hier im Immi waren das zwei breite Ordner. Jetzt sind diese Daten in den *vernetzten* Computern.
Bei der oben beschriebenen Festnahme versuchte der Betroffene sich zunaechst damit herauszureden, er haette seinen Pass auf einer nahegelegenen Insel vergessen. Man fuhr ins naechste Immi und stellte fest, er war vor ueber einem Jahr in Had Yai ein- aber nie wieder ausgereist. Ob das nur ueber Personen Daten oder schon ueber den Augen-Scan herausgefunden wurde ist mir nicht bekannt.

----------


## pit

> Es gab schon immer die "Black-List". Hier im Immi waren das zwei breite Ordner. Jetzt sind diese Daten in den *vernetzten* Computern.


Das scheint mir der Knackpunkt zu sein. Mit dem überzogenen Aufenthalt ist er nämlich schon mal in der Black List drin. Da spielen eigentlich Vergehen in Deutschland kaum eine Rolle.

Die Frage ist, wieweit Konsulate z.B. in Deutschland Zugriff auf diese Liste bekommen, damit von Beginn an schon mal das Visum verweigert werden kann.

 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Ich vermute mal:
Die Black-List in Papierform haben die auch, Computer natuerlich auch, nur sind die nicht (weltweit) mit dem Intranet der Immi vernetzt. Einen Zugang der Konsulate ueber das Internet wuerde ich auch ausschliessen.
Mit anderen Worten, wenn dem so ist, koennte sich so etwas oefters wiederholen.
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

::  
Ein Zeichen dafuer, dass der deutsche Zoll auch nicht vernetzt ist:
Als der Herr gestern wieder in D landete, wurde er vom Zoll festgenommen. Nach Vorlage des Gerichtsurteils wurde er wieder freigelassen.

----------


## Greenhorn

Habe mir das gerade noch mal alles ueberlegt. 
Meiner Ansicht nach kommt jemand der in Abschiebehaft war in die "Black-list". Solange es die nur in Papierform gab konnte man trotzdem wieder einreisen.
Bis heute scheint es ausserdem so zu sein, die Konsulate /Botschaften haben auch nur die Papierform vorliegen und stellen munter weiter Visa aus.
Dieses "Erkennen" der Personen auf der Blacklist bei der Einreise scheint aber sehr aktuell zu sein.
Somit koennten einige dieser "Black-gelisteten" sich zur Zeit in TH aufhalten, auch mit Visa mit "multible entry".
Machen diese einen "Visa-run" gibt es zwei Moeglichkeiten:
-Man laesst sie nicht ausreisen und sie kommen in Abschiebehaft
-Man weisst sie bei der beabsichtigten Wiedereinreise ab.
 ::

----------

